

Ask HN: Feedback on my webapp virusvsvirus - deutronium

I've created a webapp indexing malware using VirusTotal, to provide a searchable malware database.<p>http://www.virusvsvirus.com
======
deutronium
Clickable URL <http://www.virusvsvirus.com>

------
nilarasikan
You need to provide what is the purpose of the site.

1.Virus is scary, the most hated thing,

2\. Your site scare what is your indention while I share the virus file

3\. By chance, the other user downloads the known virus from your site, you
will be liable for lawsuits.

~~~
deutronium
I'm providing access to malware for reverse engineering, it's my belief by
studying such programs you can better defend against them.

~~~
nilarasikan
Do you have technology that can detect the impact of the virus?

How about having/naming like a viruspedia which users could edit the nature of
the virus, side effects, causes and loses and impacts.

